# Help! drank 1/2 cup of Theraflu before realizing it's not for nursing mamas! :-(



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

Hi mamas,
Ds and I have been suffering from head colds for the past couple of days. I was trying to avoid the "over the counter drug" route, but it was getting ridiculous and when wonderful dh offered me some Theraflu, I accepted.

Well, I'm glad it tasted so bad, because I wasn't able to drink any more than maybe 1/2 cup of it (maybe a little less). I looked at the box and its ingredients, and decided to look on the web for whether or not it was safe for nursing mamas. Well, it apparently isn't recommended. Sooo...the good news is that I didn't drink the whole thing, and that I don't have to drink the rest of it. The somewhat good/somewhat bad part is that I apparently drank enough of it so that I'm feeling somewhat better now. Does that mean that I drank enough of it for its bad-for-nursing mamas/babes effects to affect us????? Does that make any sense?

Will some kind breastfeeding fairy out there help ease my mind about this??














:

Thank you and God bless.

icxcnika


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Do you know what the offending ingredient is?
Here is an ingredient listing:

Active Ingredients: per packet: Acetaminophen (1000mg), Pseudoephedrine HCI (60mg), Dextromethorphan HBr (30mg), Chlorpheniramine Maleate (4mg)

Inactive Ingredients: Ascorbic Acid (vitamin C), Citric Acid, Natural Lemon Flavors, Maltol, Pregalatinized Starch, Silicon Dioxide, Sodium Citrate, Sucrose, Titanium Dioxide, Tribasic Calcium Phosphate, Yellow #10


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

it's probably the pseudoephedrine, which can hurt your milk supply.
if it makes you feel any better, i took some allergy medicine when shosh was 13 months old, and after i took it i noticed it wasn't for nursing moms.







but nothing bad happened to us or my supply. we're still nursing at almost 19 months!
i think you'll probably be fine, just stay away from it from now on!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I would guess the milk-drying psuedoephadrine effect too. I will look the others up in Hale's.

And honestly, there are very few thngs that are truly dangerous in that small a quantity, esp through breastmilk. Relax!

And get the to the doc and get real allergy meds, (if you live anywhere like I do, a headcold is not the issue...even normally nonallergic people are having trouble right now.) or use something like Claritin. Hale's thinks that is ok, among other things...but not Allegra.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I dunno what's exactly bad for nursing mamas in that med, but I DO know I was given prescription pain killers after the birth of my babies...all of them were nursers and the doc and nurses all knew that.

So I think you'll be alright.


----------

